# Extra Value Modem Router, is it compatible ?

## degras

Extra Value 4 Port ADSL / ADSL2/2+ Modem Router, is it compatible with Gentoo on AMD 64 ?

Details here:

http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/90976

----------

## John R. Graham

It's completely outside of Gentoo.  Almost like asking if a particular power company's electrical power is compatible with Gentoo.  And, yes, it'll work just fine.   :Smile: 

- John

----------

## degras

 :Embarassed: 

I guess what I should be asking is will it be compatible with my ISP, talktalk.net.

----------

## Monkeh

 *degras wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I guess what I should be asking is will it be compatible with my ISP, talktalk.net.

 

*groan*

Yeah, but I'd advise you to switch to a real ISP  :Razz: 

----------

## degras

OK, I don't know what counts as a real ISP, but I believe you.

Using this router is the internet connection shared, once one computer has made the connection ?

----------

## Monkeh

 *degras wrote:*   

> Using this router is the internet connection shared, once one computer has made the connection ?

 

The router makes the connection. You can plug as many machines as you like into it to get online.

----------

## degras

It worked fine until I switched it off and back on again... eventually I found out that I had to switch on the modem  before the windows machine.

----------

